

Lisp Links: Books - auvi
http://paulgraham.com/booklinks.html

======
voodooidoodoo
I think two books that should be in the list are: Practical Common Lisp
(Free): [http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/](http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/)
Land of Lisp:
[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1593272812](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1593272812)

